# מעלים תמונה שעושה הזמנה וזוכים



## הנהלת הפורומים (26/8/12)

מעלים תמונה שעושה הזמנה וזוכים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הזמנה לחתונה היא בעצם הדבר הראשון שקשור לחתונה שלכם שהאורחים שלכם נחשפים אליו. יש כל כך הרבה עיצובים וכל כך הרבה אפשרויות, אבל מה יותר יפה מלשים על ההזמנה תמונה שאתם אוהבים? לא סתם אומרים שתמונה שווה אלף מילים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שתפו אותנו *בתמונה שעושה הזמנה*  ואולי תזכו *בהזמנות לחתונה מתנת אתר "מזמינים"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




*אז מה עליכם לעשות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*






 מעכשיו ועד ה-22.8  בשעה 12:00 העלו על גבי הפורום *תמונה שעושה הזמנה*. זו יכולה להיות תמונה זוגית  מקורית או כל תמונה אחרת שהייתם רוצים לבנות סביבה את ההזמנה לחתונה.

תמיד רציתם לעשות משהו מיוחד עם התמונה הבלתי נשכחת מהטיול לצפון?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יש לכם תמונה זוגית מצחיקה שאתם רוצים לשמח איתה את כל האורחים?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כולם אומרים לכם שאתם זוג פוטוגני במיוחד?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*שתפו אותנו בתמונות  בתגובה להודעה זו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*






 מתוך כלל התמונות שלכם אנחנו נבחר בשלוש התמונות הכי מקוריות. הגולשים שנבחר בתמונות שלהם יזכו:






מקום ראשון - עיצוב ו 300 הזמנות דו צדדיות+ מדבקות מעוצבות לסגירת המעטפות+ משלוח עד הבית. העיצוב יותאם לקונספט, נושא, או לסגנון האירוע, צבעים שולטים ואהובים וכו'...






מקום שני - 300 הזמנות דו צדדיות מתוך ספרית העיצובים של האתר+ מדבקות מעוצבות לסגירת המעטפות+ משלוח עד הבית.






מקום שלישי - 250 הזמנות דו צדדיות מתוך ספרית העיצובים של האתר+ משלוח עד הבית. 

*





הפרסים מתנת אתר "מזמינים"*




*אנא עיינו בתקנון התחרות לפרטים נוספים ולכללי ההתחרות המלאים:*




http://www.tapuz.co.il/blog/net/ViewEntry.aspx?EntryId=2363931




* אתר מזמינים *




מזמינים הוא אתר המאפשר לכם למדוד הזמנות לחתונה בלי לצאת מהבית. אתם בוחרים עיצוב בגלרית ההזמנות שלנו, מעלים צילום שלכם והופ- הוא נשתל מושלם בהזמנה. נותר לכם רק למלא את פרטי הארוע, וזהו, אנו מטפלים בכל השאר- מכינים את ההזמנה לדפוס, מלווים אותה לבית הדפוס, דואגים להדפסה באיכות גבוהה, אורזים ושולחים אליכם.
ההזמנות שלנו בסגנון של עבודת יד ומעוצבות במקור מחומרים "אמיתיים". בכל העיצובים שזור צילום אחד או יותר של בני הזוג. כתוצאה מכך מתקבלת הזמנה יחודית ואישית במינימום טרטור ומאמץ מבחינתכם, המתחתנים, שעסוקים גם ככה בהכנות לארוע הגדול.
מאחורי אתר מזמינים עומדת עינת ספקטור, אמנית רב תחומית, בעלת ניסיון וידע רב גם בתחום הסקראפבוקינג וגם ובניהול פרוייקטים של פיתוח תוכן באינטרנט. בנוסף לאתר האינטרנט לעינת גם בלוג פעיל בו מתפרסמים פוסטים בנושאים של חתונה, עיצוב, הזמנות והשראה לקראת הפקת הארוע. 

אתר מזמינים: 
www.mazminim.co.il 

הבלוג של מזמינים
http://mazminim.blogspot.co.il/


----------



## הנהלת הפורומים (26/8/12)

התחרות כמובן עד ה-2.9


----------



## sharon30a (27/8/12)

טוב.. אני בחרתי בתמונה הזו, על אף שהיא נראית מעט "משעממת", ו"בנאלית", היא מסמלת אותנו. ואת האהבה שלנו..אני חושבת שבהחלט ניתן לראות את הכוכבים המנצנצים בעיניים..ואת הפרפרים המרחפים..של שנינו..טפו טפו חמסה שומבצל שרק ימשיך ככה בע"ה!!

ושיהיה במזל טוב לכולנו!!!!!!


----------



## sleep10 (27/8/12)

תמיד צוחקים כשמביטים בה 
בגארדה-לנד באיטליה. אחד הימים המהנים ביותר שחווינו יחד. בנזוגי מעולם לא שמע אותי צורחת ככה (ועוד במשך 2 דקות רצוף)...


----------



## sleep10 (27/8/12)

אופס. עכשיו ראיתי שזוכים בהזמנות 
כבר התחתנתי אז אני לא משתתפת. תודה.


----------



## אתר מזמינים (28/8/12)

זו הזדמנות להבהיר 
(כפי שמופיע בתקנון) 
שחשבנו גם על מי שכבר יש לו הזמנה, ואנחנו מזמינים גם אתכם לשתף אותנו בתמונה טובה שלכם. 
אם זכיתם באחד משלושת המקומות תוכלו להעביר את הזכאות לפרס לזוג חברים שעדיין לא הפיק את ההזמנה.

בהצלחה לכל המשתתפים!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עינת, אתר מזמינים.


----------



## fluppster (28/8/12)




----------



## 11Kangaroo (29/8/12)

שאלה... 
האם ניתן להעלות תמונה מצויירת? או שהיא חייבת להיות מצולמת??
ציירתי תמונה חמודה שמתאימה מאוד להזמנה ... אני משתמשת בה להזמנה שלי.. 
תודה


----------



## אתר מזמינים (29/8/12)

כל דבר "שלכם" יתאים 
האתר שלנו מבוסס על העלאת קובץ של תמונה אל תוך ההזמנה. תוכן התמונה יכול להכיל כל דבר שמשתלב יפה. 
איור, צילום, פתק, מכתב אהבה  ...
עדיין לא עשינו הזמנה עם איור אבל נשמע מקורי ומדליק!
אז מוזמנת לסרוק או לצלם את הציור ולהעלות, סקרנית כבר לראות 
עינת.


----------



## 11Kangaroo (29/8/12)

ציור חמוד שציירתי להזמנה שלי... 





אז מדובר בנמר חמוד שיורד על ברכיו ומציע נישואים.. ומכיוון שמדובר  גלויה דו צידית,  אז  בצד השני יש את אותו נמר שמבסוט עד מעל הגג על כך שהגברת אמרה I DO... 
מקווה שזה מתאים..
בהצלחה לכולם...


----------



## 11Kangaroo (30/8/12)

זה הציור השני הראשי .. 
משום מה דווקא הצד השני של ההזמנה פורסמה בעסה.. ננסה הפעם.. כי הראשי לדעתי חמוד לא פחות.


----------



## netale13 (2/9/12)

התמונה שלנו 
שמחה ומאושרת שסוף סוף הכרתי אותך אהוב שלי אתה משלים אותי והופך אותי למאושרת


----------



## kezef (26/8/12)

תחרות מגניבה! 
זאת התמונה שלנו שאני הכי אוהבת! אומנם אנחנו לא מופיעים בה בכלל, אבל במקום הזה ממש הוא הציע לי, מול הנוף העוצר נשימה הזה
מאז כל פעם שאני מסתכלת בתמונה הזאת הנשימה שלי קצת נהיית לא סדירה


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (26/8/12)

בחרתי בתמונה הזו 
לאחר התלבטות. כי היא קיימת גם כאשר בן זוגי מביט למצלמה במבט שאותי מטריף
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
בסופו של דבר בחרתי להעלות את התמונה הזו, כי היא אינטימית וכשאני מסתכלת עליה בעיני, היא מביעה את האהבה שקיימת ביננו.


----------



## karinapel (27/8/12)

תמונה מהממת!!! 
אתם זוג מקסים!
שיהיה לכם בהצלחה!!


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (27/8/12)

תודה


----------



## lolypop6 (28/8/12)

ואו....!


----------



## han263 (28/8/12)

הזמנה תמונה 
אולי לא לכך הייתה הכוונה אהל אנחנו בחרנו לצלם תמונה להזמנה שלנו...התחשק לנו לגוון קצת 
אתן הראשונות לראות את התוצר...מקווה שתאהבו


----------



## BatelOmri (28/8/12)

אהבתי


----------



## Tzula (28/8/12)

מקסים! 
אהבתי מאוד


----------



## pipidi (28/8/12)




----------



## רק אני רק אני (29/8/12)

הכי יפה שראיתי. את חייבת לזכות


----------



## הסטודיו של אורלי (30/8/12)




----------



## BatelOmri (28/8/12)

בין תמונה לציור 
זאת תמונה שאני מאוד מאוד אוהבת,
באחד החגים הראשונים שעשינו ביחד,
מכיוון שהבן זוג שלי הוא הצלם בכל אירוע משפחתי, אין לנו כמעט תמונות ביחד...
את התמונה הזו עשינו מול מראה בלובי של הבניין של סבא וסבתא שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זו הייתה התמונה היחידה שלנו מהאירוע הזה ובגלל הפלאש בפעם הראשונה
שהסתכלנו על התמונה חשבתי שהיא הייתה הרוסה וממש התבאסתי..
אז הבן זוג שלי ערך אותה ואז יצאה לנו תמונה מאוד מיוחד שממש נראית כמו ציור
אולי זה ישמע מצחיק אבל תמיד שאני מסתכלת על התמונה הזו נראה לי כאילו 
אני הסתכלתי עליו מבעד למראה והוא עליי 
מזל שהייתה שם מצלמה לתעד את הרגע...


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (28/8/12)

אהבתי


----------



## behappy (28/8/12)

וואו זה מקסים..


----------



## zabot (29/8/12)

אנחנו 
צולם בסיטואציה מאוד מרגשת עבורי, על ידי חברה טובה ומוכשרת שאוהבת צילום. 
יש שאמרו שאנחנו קצת כמו בפוסטר מסרט כאן


----------



## zabot (29/8/12)

אופס שרשרתי למקום הלא נכון...


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (28/8/12)

התמונה שלנו 
בעיקרון הכנתי Save the date די חמוד לפני כמה זמן,
אבל לפני שבועיים בערך הייתי במסיבה של אחיינית שלי בת ה-3 והיו מלא ממתקים ובנוסף היה בייגלה אותיות.
התחלתי לחפש את האותיות של השם שלי ושל בעלי לעתיד ובסוף ביחד עם אחותי הכנו סתם בשביל הצחוק מעין Save the date חדש...

שלחנו בינתיים לכמה חברים בנייד, כולם ענו "מאוד מתאים לך הזמנה כזו..." 
אמנם זו לא תהיה ההזמנה, אבל סתם אהבנו את מה שיצא... 

 
נ.ב
זה הוכן מ: בייגלה, מרשמלו, גרעינים (שנוררתי מ"המבוגרים") ושוקולד


----------



## שני וארי (29/8/12)

התמונה שלנו 
לא מזמן חזרנו מטיול שאחרי לימודים לדרום אמריקה
מיותר לציין, שקיימות תמונות רבות על רקע נופים מטורפים
אבל התמונה הזאת לחלוטין, משקפת אותנו 
(גילוי נאות, חבר שלי אמנם קופץ לגובה רב אבל אני קופצת מהסלע שמתחתיי, קבב קטן)


----------



## yael rosen (29/8/12)

שלנו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רגע של מנוחת צהריים ביום שבו החלטנו להתחתן


----------



## z o e 2 7 (29/8/12)

אני, בנזוגי והארנב 
התמונה צולמה בחצר ביתנו, בחנוכת הבית שערכנו כשעברנו לגור ביחד לפני 3 שנים. 

חברה קרובה שלי הביאה לנו במתנה בובת ארנב כי היא אמרה שיש מחקרים שכשעוברים לגור ביחד, רק בני הזוג, אז מתחילים ויכוחים ומריבות. 
וכדי שלא נהיה לגמרי לבד - יש בובת ארנב  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז אני לא יודעת אם בובת הארנב היא זו שגרמה למערכת היחסים שלנו להיות כל כך מוצלחת, אבל עובדה שהיום אנחנו מאורסים ובקרוב באמת נצטרך הזמנות לחתונה


----------



## m a y a n a (30/8/12)

התמונה שהיא הכי שלנו 
זאת אולי החוויה הכי חזקה שהיתה לנו כזוג ביחד. 
אנחנו ביחד 5 שנים ולכבוד סיום התואר שלי החלטנו לנסוע לנפאל כדי לחגוג. הטיול היה מדהים - אבל עוד יותר מדהים היה לראות את בן זוגי מתייצב לידי בנקודות הכי קשות, את האכפתיות, הרכות, האהבה בעיניים. 
התמונה צולמה ביום הקשה ביותר בטיול - יום שצריך להסתגל לגובה לכן עולים כ-2000 מטר לגובה מטורף של 5000 מטר - בו האוויר דליל והנשימה קשה, מגיעים לאגם המופלא והמדהים הזה (היה שווה כל רגע) ואז יורדים חזרה. 
באותו יום הבנו שאנחנו אחד של השני לנצח.


----------



## m a y a n a (30/8/12)

והתמונה 
האם היא תעלה מעצמה אחרי שאוסיף תגובה?


----------



## regol (31/8/12)

התמונה שלנו! 
שלום,

התמונה שלנו צולמה בוונציה בטיול האחרוןץ
אנחנו מאוד אוהבים את התמונה הזאת!

רויטל ועמית


----------



## אתיקו (2/9/12)

התמונה שלנו 
פעם ראשונה שלנו ביחד באוהל בכנרת. הגענו לאחד החופים היותר עמוסים ורועשים, ואנחנו רק רצינו שקט ושלווה.
אז יצאנו לטיול בסביבה והגענו לקיבוץ כנרת, מכיוון שהיינו רק שנינו , הנחנו את המצלמה על אחד העצים, וזו התמונה שיצאה. רגע רומנטי אמיתי!


----------



## נעמה ג1 (3/9/12)

תמונת אהבה מברצלונה 
שלום לכולם אני, נעמה וארוסי ינון כותבים את ההודעה הראשונה שלנו בפורום! קראנו בערך את כל ההסטוריה ואנחנו מתחילים גם לכתוב!
התמונה צולמה בטיול שלנו לברצלונה בפארק המזרקות הרומנטי.

שלכם ינון ונעמה

נ,ב
איזה ברגע האחרון זה


----------

